# Events in Indiana?



## Sulley2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

Are there any events going on in Indiana or surrounding area? I can't seem to find anything, might not be searching in the right area either...


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

What sort of events? And what registry?  UKC has a few coming up in the next few months. And if you're near Indianapolis like I am, UKC Premier is 3.5 hours away (this June), and totally worth the drive. Just go to UKC events, and check month to month. A lot of the events in Illinois are up by chicago, so about a 4 hour drive or less! (from Indianapolis) As far as ADBA, I'm registering one of my dogs with them, and I'm not 100% on where to check for their WP and Conf events.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Indie said:


> What sort of events? And what registry?  UKC has a few coming up in the next few months. And if you're near Indianapolis like I am, UKC Premier is 3.5 hours away (this June), and totally worth the drive. Just go to UKC events, and check month to month. A lot of the events in Illinois are up by chicago, so about a 4 hour drive or less! (from Indianapolis) As far as ADBA, I'm registering one of my dogs with them, and I'm not 100% on where to check for their WP and Conf events.


oh yeah .. im gonna make the long treck to the premier ... such a long way to go:rofl:


----------

